# Freitag



## Krone1 (21 Juni 2013)




----------



## simsonfan (21 Juni 2013)

Jep, ist ein süßlicher Klang, der Hoffnung und Kraft schenkt


----------



## UTux (21 Juni 2013)

Der *F*eierabend ist aber auch nicht zu verachten. Den hat man wenigstens jeden Tag.


----------



## Punisher (21 Juni 2013)

Karl158 schrieb:


>



Yeah, Futter ist auch mein Liebstes!


----------



## Padderson (21 Juni 2013)

Hä? Bumsen fängt doch nicht mit F an


----------



## Akrueger100 (21 Juni 2013)

Seit wann schreibt man Vögeln mit "F"?


----------



## chini72 (21 Juni 2013)

FREIBIER ist auch mein lieblings Wort!!


----------

